# 2004 spec V - Brembo Brakes Package



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I saw that the 2004 has a factory option with Brembo brakes package.

Does anyone know if this package would fit earlier spec V models?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you would need new wheels to clear the calipers on the Brembo brakes, but other than that it should fit....that is if you want to spend over a grand for just front brakes when you could get all 4 cross drilled or slotted from wilwood for cheaper


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i saw this thing on Ebay , drilled and slotted Brembo rotors for '02 and '03's for $180....its a steal


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

thats just rotors, probably just front too....the wilwood package is front and rear, rotors and calipers, and stainless steel braided lines I believe


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

man... you cant possibly need that much stoppin power for 175 hp..... i bet that cost an extra grand huh


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

*Yes, with modification*

HP has nothing to do with stoping power (how much you'd need). its a function of weight more than power. That fact aside:

1) the 04 kit would fit as stated before you need new rims to clear the calipers. 

2) the wilwood setup has all the stuff you need for less and it fits with the spec v rims (02-03)

3) the 'brembros' on ebay are not dirlled by brembro, they are done by a shop in Cali. They are good quality, and its for all 4. In my opinion, they are for show when used with stock brake system. They would be good for autoX in the sense that they will cool slightly faster.

If your worried about stopping faster go with the Wilwood setup. The answer to your question was Yes, with modification


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

honestly, I think the best setup for all but the most extreme applications is brembo blanks, SS braided brake lines, new fluid, and new HP pads such as Axxis Metalmasters or others. Unless you are doing some serious track running with a whoooole lot of braking, this setup will be more than enough stopping power for you. I don't race on the track or auto-x, so the stock brakes are plenty for me, but if I did this is the setup I would use.

Cross drilled or slotted rotors look nice and all, but unless you're doing some crazy braking you don't need it. All they do for daily driving applications is chew up pads faster.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Check classifieds, I'm selling my Wilwood setup...Setup works awsome.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

I drove one.... not that impressive, WAAAAY OVERKILL!

The problem is that is locks up the front toooo easily, plus they are overly touchy (not for me, but in my opinion... for the general public. And yes, I know the GP prob wont get this option)

They look cool, but... I'd spend my $1000 somewhere else.

-Corey


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i agree that the brembo's are touchy, i hated them at first. after owning the car for awhile though you get used to them.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

lawabidn said:


> I drove one.... not that impressive, WAAAAY OVERKILL!
> 
> 
> They look cool, but... I'd spend my $1000 somewhere else.
> ...


thats one expensive "look cool" item, at first i really wanted them but now after reading about them they are most likely not going to be needed and with a a extra grand id get a better braking setup with rotors and everything and still have the "cool" factor in them exept they wont have those letter 
B R E M B O on them, o boo hoo hoo :thumbup:


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

on the 2003 Spec V model.....were brembo brakes standard or an option??


----------

